# Russian Boar Hunt, Superior Game Ranch



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

We got these last weekend. 










Biggest one was a little over 300 lbs. Two with a bow, 1 with a rifle, 2 with muzzleloaders. Mine is the BIG one in the middle. Dressed out at 255 lbs.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice lookin hog's, I have been wanting to do this for awhile. Maybe you could give me a little info on your hunt at this ranch. Where it's at, cost, accomidations, thing's like that. Thank's and congrats.


----------



## onausable (Mar 2, 2006)

I too have been wanting to do this. I just typed in superior game ranch and used my search engine. This looks like a pretty nice outfit. And based on my research pretty reasonable.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

gun show at White Cloud........have a nice tusker for all of 50 bucks! Lots of nice odds and ends. save your money and come to the show.


----------



## rapidriverknife (Feb 23, 2006)

It is a great place. I have hunted there before. It is right by me here in Upper Michigan. If you are interested, I will leave a few #'s on how to reach Jeff. He is the owner.
Kris

906-384-6419
906-630-1617
906-238-4482
906-238-4345
www.superiorgameranch.com


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I drove right by your shop twice and you were not open. It was Thursday evening and early Sunday morning. I'll get back up there sometime to see it.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2006)

good job guys


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice, that's some good eatin' I bet!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Hunt4Ever said:


> We got these last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's impressive - not everyone can head up to Houghton and hook up with so many MTU coeds at once! :lol: :lol: 

(We used to call em "Snow Cows")


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Sweet. Looks like a great hunt


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lol,,,ohhh that was bad,,,, but like all good humor grounded in truth.


yooperkenny said:


> Wow! That's impressive - not everyone can head up to Houghton and hook up with so many MTU coeds at once! :lol: :lol:
> 
> (We used to call em "Snow Cows")


----------

